# Kuhli Loach with lump



## finful (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there - i'm really worried about one of my kuhli loaches. Here's a pic. I hope you can see the red lump just behind his head - it sits slightly off-centre and has been there for several days now. There are 9 more kuhlis in there and they all seem to be happy enough.










He's still eating - that's how i lured him out to take the pic but not as much as the others, he's definitely hanging back a bit. The water quality in the tank is good - it's over 3 years old and well planted. I have 6 shrimp in there which i believe are sensitive to poor quality water and they are all doing well but just for info ammonia, nitrites are 0 and nitrates around 5ppm, ph 7.0 and temp 25.

I've started dosing the tank with melafix in the hope that it will do some good as i have no idea what might be wrong.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Karen.


----------



## finful (Jan 28, 2012)

Have started treating the tank with melafix. Here's another pic.


----------

